# halloween horoscope..



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

***Halloween Horoscope for Aries***

You're a total candy hound who will do anything for a sugar fix.
And to get the most candy, you'll wear the wildest costume possible.

Costume suggestions: A superhero or famous rock star

Signature Halloween candy: Mini Snickers bars

What's Your Halloween Horoscope?
http://www.blogthings.com/halloweenhoroscopesquiz/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*Halloween Horoscope for Scorpio*

Halloween is your favorite holiday for scaring and shocking others.
You like to bring out your alternate persona on Halloween - and have the night of your life.

Costume suggestions: A freaky monster or prince / princess of darkness.

Signature Halloween candy: Candy cigarettes

*What's Your Halloween Horoscope?*

http://www.blogthings.com/halloweenhoroscopesquiz/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Halloween Horoscope for Capricorn*

Your friends see a whole other side of you on Halloween - brash and bold.
You make be reserved and conservative most other days, but on the 31st... look out!

Costume suggestions: A stripper or naughty priest / nun

Signature Halloween candy: M & M's

Not sure how accurate this is personality wise.....however, if I really want to scare people maybe I should go as a stripper....


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Halloween Horoscope for Gemini*

Halloween is a huge party for you, except you're never really sure what to go as.
No matter what, your costume will make people's eyes pop out of their heads.

Costume suggestions: A sexy cop or a naughty animal

Signature Halloween candy: Twizzlers

*What's Your Halloween Horoscope?*

http://www.blogthings.com/halloweenhoroscopesquiz/


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*Halloween Horoscope for Scorpio*

Halloween is your favorite holiday for scaring and shocking others. You like to bring out your alternate persona on Halloween - and have the night of your life.

Costume suggestions: A freaky monster or prince / prince of darkness.

Signature Halloween candy: Candy cigarettes


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

*Halloween Horoscope for Aquarius*

Halloween is your chance to bring your favorite futuristic world to life.
In fact, people are often asking "What exactly *are* you?"

Costume suggestions: Anyone from Star Wars or the Matrix

Signature Halloween candy: Gummy eyeballs


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well mine is the same as Koumajutsu

I will repeat is anyway...:devil:
***Halloween Horoscope for Gemini***


Halloween is a huge party for you, except you're never really sure what to go as.
No matter what, your costume will make people's eyes pop out of their heads.

Costume suggestions: A sexy cop or a naughty animal

Signature Halloween candy: Twizzlers


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*Halloween Horoscope for Sagittarius*

Halloween is your time to be flirtatious, sexy, and hot hot hot!
You love to tempt people into evil, even if it's just for one night.

Costume suggestions: A sexy devil or a dark fairy

Signature Halloween candy: Anything spiked with booze

*What's Your Halloween Horoscope?*

http://www.blogthings.com/halloweenhoroscopesquiz/

A dark fairy? Oh brother.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Another Gemini here. The part I find funny is that Twizzlers are suppossed to be my signature Candy... Are they insane? Twizzlers taste like diesel fuel in my books. And Halloween is really not a party for me in that respect, since the last time I attended a Halloween Party was about 15 years ago. Halloween is a Holiday for me more than any other established holiday on the calender... its all about the decorations. So not terribly accurate for me. Anyway, reposting the Gemini stuff:

*Halloween Horoscope for Gemini*

Halloween is a huge party for you, except you're never really sure what to go as.
No matter what, your costume will make people's eyes pop out of their heads.

Costume suggestions: A sexy cop or a naughty animal

Signature Halloween candy: Twizzlers

*What's Your Halloween Horoscope?*

http://www.blogthings.com/halloweenhoroscopesquiz/


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Way off the Mark for me 

*Halloween Horoscope for Virgo *

Eh, Halloween is not exactly you favorite holiday.
You costume is usually pretty simple - if it exists at all.

Costume suggestions: A scary mask or whatever you wore last year

Signature Halloween candy: Tootsie Pops


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

* *** Halloween Horoscope for Cancer *** *

You're usually the one who gives out the best candy in your neighborhood.
And you really get into the halloween spirit decorating your house.

Costume suggestions: A witch, wizard, or angel

Signature Halloween candy: Mini peanut butter cups

_This hit right on the mark for me except for the costumes....too goody-goody._


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Your friends see a whole other side of you on Halloween - brash and bold.
You make be reserved and conservative most other days, but on the 31st... look out!

Costume suggestions: A stripper or naughty priest / nun

Signature Halloween candy: M & M's

Scary movie you should celebrate Halloween with: Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

This is sooo true...

You're usually the one who gives out the best candy in your neighborhood.
And you really get into the halloween spirit decorating your house.

Costume suggestions: A witch, wizard, or angel

Signature Halloween candy: Mini peanut butter cups

Scary movie you should celebrate Halloween with: Evil Dead 2


----------

